# Reach Out



## Batjack

This thread is a list of folks volunteering their ears and shoulders to anyone who feels the need to talk to someone that has been there and done that and understands what you are going through. We are not talking about amateur psychology, just folks with similar experiences talking to each other.
Veterans, first responders, and civilians of all walks of life have at one time or another had a worse day or days. Some times the memories of those events can become a bother and just talking about it will help put ones mind at ease.
Please do not share openly in this thread as it is just a list.
Those that wish to volunteer just need to post .... "I'm here" or "I'm in" to put your name on the list.
Those reaching out just need to look at the list for the upper left hand corner of a volunteer's icon to be green showing that they are on line and start a conversation with them in a PM.


----------



## Batjack

I'm here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'm in.


----------



## Cmp1

I'm in,,,,


----------



## KyDawg

Me too.


----------



## JustUs4All

Any time.


----------



## crackerdave

I'm here.


----------



## Jeff C.

I’m in.


----------



## fireman32

I’m in.


----------



## Keebs

I'm in.


----------



## j_seph

Here am I


----------



## joepuppy

Count me in, too.


----------



## PopPop

I am in, got lots of Tee Shirts.


----------



## Turpentine

Im in.


----------



## John Cooper

I'm in also


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm a good listener, I'm also a confidential person and a friend to the end!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> I'm in also


 I was thinking about our children tonight John.  Wish they were still with us. But count us in. We are here.


----------



## John Cooper

Matthew6 said:


> I was thinking about our children tonight John.  Wish they were still with us. But count us in. We are here.


Amen brother!


----------



## lagrangedave

I’m in. No surprise at who’s here. Givers all.


----------



## Patriot44

Yall are good people. I am in no condition to give a stump advice currently, but my children and I experienced something in the wee hours of this morning that will haunt us til our dying days. Some folks are begging for help and never say a word.


----------



## Ruger#3

I’m in, lots of different hats in my closet.


----------



## Milkman

I am willing to help.


----------



## westcobbdog

I can offer marginal real estate advise if anybody has a problem and wants a second opinion or suggestion.


----------



## Geno67

Here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

If I can be of any help.......


----------



## Tunaman

I’d like to say Iwas recently involved in a tough situation on another forum and associated hunting lease. When I say associated I mean the president of the lease, whom I signed up on the lease also is on the other forum.
  This forum is ten times better in that everyone here seems normal, or half normal??  Lol. I have messaged here with several members and I thank everyone of you!   Please give me the opportunity to repay you!!


----------



## Crakajak

I,ll help any way I can.Many years homebuilding,plant manager,food plotter


----------



## Core Lokt

I have an ear to offer to bend if needed. I probably won't have the answers but will listen more than talk. Just talking can save and change lives. Please do it.


----------



## Head East

Just a bump to remind those in need.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Not an expert on anything, but a good listener and problem solver.


----------



## AugustaDawg

I'm in.


----------



## Georgiaastro

I'm in if I can be of help


----------



## Buddrow

Struggling with getting or staying sober? Im all ears! And what is said stays between us and the good lord.


----------



## StriperAddict

I'm in with ears plus some years.


----------



## lagrangedave

I’m still here also. Miss the Bo$$


----------



## Guitar Guy

I'm in with open ears and open heart


----------



## bfriendly

I’ve been(still go) through the dealings of being married to someone with depression. Yet I am one of the happiest people you’ll ever meet. I’m all ears if anyone wants to reach out. Depression isn’t as complicated as it is common.


----------



## slow motion

Just found this. Y'all are some awesome folks. Be glad to help if I can. I typically have more questions than answers but I am a pretty good listener and try to be a positive person.


----------



## Jennifer Gilbert

I’m here for anyone


----------



## Jennifer Gilbert

Some people have folks around them but can’t never talk to that person because that person is very judgemental and wouldn’t understand anyway … I think this is a great thread it’s about time!!


----------



## campboy

Count me in.


----------



## treemanjohn

If you need it


----------



## WOODIE13

I'm here


----------



## Dub

I am in.

Lord knows I have done my share of leaning on others here.

I wear less hats now than at any other time in life, but have worn out some tee shirts and have avoided, thus far, recieving a Darwin Award.

Through hard work, some forethought and prayer…nothing is impossible.

It may not be easy.

Few things worthwhile in life are.


I don’t know much but I do know with absolute certainty that God will never leave you.

Faith and the grit to keep moving is your most powerful asset…


----------



## FourJo

I'm new to the community, but I'm definitely in


----------

